# "Killdeer"



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

A pair of baby red-rumped plovers I found while mowing.....








Damn beautifull birds


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

those things are cool


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

nice...










so do you consider aves to be a balanced part of a large herp's diet? Come on free food like that doesn't pop up every day of the week


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Those are so cute!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

aahh yes.. i love this speices..

their Preditor Protection Tactics (PPT, heheh) are amazing.

smart birds.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

cute..are yo rising them by chance? or was mom near by?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

No need to raise them...









(_Charadrius vociferus_) are precocial and feed them selves off the bat...mom was near and that was how I located them, she did the whole, my wing is broken, come eat me routine....









as far as birds being an integral part to herps diets...not all herps :nod: 
but enough that I raise several bird species quail, finches, pigeons, and chickens, etc.. that I have all I need to offer for feed. Then there is the fact that I enjoy this beautifull species running around the property, and the little tiny fact that they ARE PROTECTED :rasp:


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ahah


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very cool, I always enjoy that routine.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

cute!


----------

